# The Hired Hand



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Folks,

I've hired Mark for a couple of jobs at the house now. First, he fixed a botched job that my first contractor messed up. Second he just finished a nice deck for us...in record time I might add. If you want someone who's great at what they do, shows up on time, completes things on budget and is a heckuva nice guy...hire Mark. He's not "A" hired hand...he's "The Hired Hand" around here.Thanks Mark!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah...and he's a fisherman...that's gotta count for something!

The Hired Hand, Mark Summers 850-377-4396


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

:clap

ive heard only good things about him.........


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, he is a good guy and my Brother as well. Buck, post a few pics of the deck? Mark was telling me about it.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We have some really good people on this forum, Mark & Jim Summers are two of them!

Banana Tom and J Jam are also two brothers who are good folks!

Old Flat Head Tom, (From the old engines I work on)


----------

